# Budgies



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

omgomgomg went into a market pet shop today.....there were budgie that were SO CUTE bright yellowww <3....but it was so sad...there were about 9 in a small cubical thing.... they were only £15!! thought budgies were expensive...how much noise do they make? do they live in pairs? and...can you let them out around your room?

 thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww! Harley was £15 too... 

They do make alot of noise, chirping and singing away. They're better in pairs as they're social... but can do fine on their own, and yup you can let them fly around the room... Harley tends to just hop around ontop of his cage though wondering why Jerry daren't come out with him 

Are you thinking of getting one (or two?) ?


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:I love the sound of budgies... so cheeky wee things..

yeah there easy to look after..its the cages that are expensive.. well sometimes..:thumbsup:


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

im VERY VERY tempted!!! my boyfriend would kill me!!! its the noise im worried about....im a student and with 3 hammys and a rabbit, its alot to take home at christmas!!! lol .....the bird cages look so small though  but i have images of the bird on my shoulder and chirping to me singing...like off sleeping beauty, does this happen in real life? lol


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

omg and i agree with your signiture....1 pet is never enough!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> im VERY VERY tempted!!! my boyfriend would kill me!!! its the noise im worried about....im a student and with 3 hammys and a rabbit, its alot to take home at christmas!!! lol .....the bird cages look so small though  but i have images of the bird on my shoulder and chirping to me singing...like off sleeping beauty, does this happen in real life? lol


Lol a mini zoo  well mine deff don't do that, haha. I think if I have another Budgie I'd get a hand reared (or atleast VERY tame) one from a breeder... it takes alot of time and patience to tame them... and it's harder when there's two of them. Jerry's just old and cranky, and Harleys got his own mind and just wants to bite me lol!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Its true isnt it!....I cant have birds because of my asthma.. i had to rehome my african grey last year because of it..

lol i like you emagine your self like a princess with the bird on your shoulder..lol


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

scosha37 said:


> Its true isnt it!....I cant have birds because of my asthma.. i had to rehome my african grey last year because of it..
> 
> lol i like you emagine your self like a princess with the bird on your shoulder..lol


awww that so sad about your birdie.....
ermmmm when you put it like that it makes me sound a bit...odd :S
lol.
are they happy in such a small place?


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> awww that so sad about your birdie.....
> ermmmm when you put it like that it makes me sound a bit...odd :S
> lol.
> are they happy in such a small place?


Not a tall!!....everybody has a bit of odd in them..lol you should see what sits on my shoulder....My chihuahua!.....:yesnod:

Get a nice sized one so it can stretch there wings or if your going to get 2...


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> Not a tall!!....everybody has a bit of odd in them..lol you should see what sits on my shoulder....My chihuahua!.....:yesnod:
> 
> Get a nice sized one so it can stretch there wings or if your going to get 2...


I agree, if the cage is a decent size, then it shouldn't be an issue


----------

